# Christmas Lawn Stuff



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Anybody get any cool new lawn toys?


----------



## theycallmePops (2 mo ago)

I don’t know about “cool”, but I got a pro plugger that I’m looking forward to using


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Got a Dewalt 12in 20V chainsaw. For when I’m too lazy to pull out the big *** 24 in Stihl for small wood cutting.


----------



## Jut60 (Feb 5, 2019)

Got one of these TURF DAD unsure if I’ll use it for golfing or mowing


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

My family gave me a compost/peat moss spreader.


----------

